# which among these headphones should i buy.......



## tango_cash (Sep 14, 2011)

hello to all the experts in audio.
i want to buy a new headphone as my old one is not working(zebronics) it has broken near the sound controller.

now i want to buy a branded headphone and i have incresed my budget from 300 to 1000 rupees.

below are some models i found on flipkart within my range pls suggest which one of the following is best and if u have any other suggestion pls tell me.

1. Maxell HM-01 Headphone (Black) Price:Rs. 526  

2.Philips SHP2500 Headphone (Black) Price:Rs. 618 

 3.IBall I693MV Retractable Headphone (Black & Silver)  Price:Rs. 646 

4. IBall Music Pulse Headphone (Black & Red)  Price:Rs. 697      

5.Sony MDR-ZX100/B Headphone (Black) Price:Rs. 724  

6.Panasonic RP-HT223GU-S Headphone (Black)Price:Rs. 732

7. Panasonic RP-HT260E-K Headphone (Black) Price:Rs. 795 

8.Philips SHL5001 Headphone (Black)  
Price:Rs. 799 

9.Philips SBCHP400 Headphone (Black) Price:Rs. 842  

10. Philips SHP2700 Headphone (Black) Price:Rs. 945

11.Sennheiser PC 11 Headphone (Black) Price:Rs. 1049 

12.Sony MDR-XD200 Headphone (Black) Price:Rs. 1089  

13.Sony MDR-ZX300/N Headphone (Black)  Price:Rs. 1089

14.Sony MDR-XD100 Headphone (Black)  Price:Rs. 1090 

15. Panasonic RP-HT265E-K Headphone (Black) Price:Rs. 1101   

16.Skullcandy 2010 Icon SC Gunmetal Headphone (Gunmetal) Price:Rs. 1124  

17. Sony DR-ZX102DPV/B Headphone (Black) Price:Rs.1141  

18. Creative HQ-1450 Headphone (Green) Price:Rs. 1148 

19.  Panasonic RP-DJ120E-W Headphone (White) Price:Rs. 1178 

20. Plantronics Audio-360 Headphone (Black)  Price:Rs. 1233

if u know any other headphone which comes under 1k pls tell me.

thank u.


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 14, 2011)

Sony MDR-XD200 its cool donno abt others ...


----------



## red dragon (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow!!You probably have made the worst 20 hp list of all time!!


----------



## tango_cash (Sep 14, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> Sony MDR-XD200 its cool donno abt others ...



it is out of stock  and on other sites it is 1400-1500.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 14, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Wow!!You probably have made the worst 20 hp list of all time!!



man, you beat me to it...

the list even has a pair of skullcandy.... imagine that!!

get MEelectronics M6 for 1200 bucks

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1429140-post52.html


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2011)

^^I think OP is looking for headphone.
Audio Technica entry-mid level Headphones-AD300, AD500, M20, M35 ,T200 and T500.


----------



## tango_cash (Sep 15, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Wow!!You probably have made the worst 20 hp list of all time!!



seriously! all these headphones not worthy??

then which one to buy?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 15, 2011)

All of them aren't good. Dont buy them. 
Better to invest a bit more and Feel good music.

Dude check out Faun's link.
Audio Technica is the best you can get for the price. Great sound quality.


----------



## tango_cash (Sep 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^I think OP is looking for headphone.
> Audio Technica entry-mid level Headphones-AD300, AD500, M20, M35 ,T200 and T500.



the lowest priced headphone is Audio Technica ATH-T200 for Rs1450+shipping @ pristinenote.com.
that is more than my budget.
which one in this list can u people recommend.how about Sony MDR-XD200 Headphone @ Rs1089 it is in stock now, i read on the cnet.com review that at this price buying this headphone is like stealing money from sony.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 16, 2011)

That is quite an old link dated 2006. 
You should check out head-fi.org and review sites like techpowerup (they have good reviews on audio products), inearmatters


----------



## Sarath (Sep 16, 2011)

Its from a user review. Nothing to do with cnet. Even you can go post good/bad things about it.
However reviews seem to be positive.



> "If you buy these headphones, you're stealing Sony's money!!"



@OP: One more ques out of curiosity. How much time did it take to compile that list?


----------



## tango_cash (Sep 17, 2011)

did some more search and found 

SoundMAGIC PL11. @ Rs425-530  read everywhere it has amazing Bass

Sound Magic *PL*21  @ Rs599

Soundmagic PL-30 @ Rs802

Soundmagic *MP*-21 Earphones @ Rs607

Meelectronics -Model SX31-BK @ Rs497

Meelectronics RX Series Model RX11-BK @ Rs :745/-

Meelectronics- Model M2- BK @ Rs :523/-

Meelectronics - Model SX31*P*-BK @ Rs :596/-

Meelectronics Headphone With Inline microphone ( Black ) - Model M2P-BK @ Rs :628/-

any other in ear phones u ppl suggest which can be worn for long hours, and with good Bass.
i listen to house, electro, trance, hip-hop, instrumental music.


my one concern is the cable length, is the cable length enough to use it with my pc??
i will plug it in at the back of my cabinet(and sit in front)
also if a in ear has mic can it be used in a phone that has 3.5mm jack??


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 17, 2011)

all quality headphones are 3.5 mm by default.

only a retarded company who want to go bankrupt would use a different connector.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 17, 2011)

I have seen a few people complain about the flimsy build of the soundmagic phones. They sound good but the cables are not really sturdy.

Also check JVC Marshmellows

In this category I have seen most go for Sound Magic PL21 Professional In-Ear Earphones--Free Shipping


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 18, 2011)

If not audio-technica, My strong suggestion would be Sony MDR-XD200...


----------



## tango_cash (Sep 24, 2011)

i have shortlisted-

SoundMAGIC PL11
Sound Magic PL21
Soundmagic MP-21

i think Soundmagic MP-21 is Sound Magic PL21 with a mic. am i right?? or is there any other diffrence between them??
i have read everywhere SoundMAGIC PL11 has very good bass and i like bass. so is SoundMAGIC PL11 better than the other two??
i listen to house, electro,trance,hip hop.

which one of these should i go for??


----------

